# Phragmipedium Hanne Popow



## Djthomp28 (Feb 26, 2020)

This Hanne Popow was made with besseae flavum, which gives it a lighter pink color. 

I am happy to have been able to take these from flask to bloom. They certainly took their time with over 2.5 years to mature. I will post a few of the others as the buds open.


----------



## abax (Feb 26, 2020)

Lovely and the petals are doing the happy dance.
Soooo cute!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Apr 23, 2020)

Here is another clone from the same flask. It is gorgeous in person.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 28, 2020)

here is another first time bloomer from the same flask as the ones above.


----------



## blondie (Sep 28, 2020)

very nice it's such a rewarding hybrid to gorw


----------



## tomkalina (Sep 28, 2020)

Very nice; love the subtle color.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2020)

Yay ________ hybrids! Branching like that I don't think the label is accurate. Should be nicely fragrant. What was the source?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 29, 2020)

These are from Chuck Acker. I am confident in the identification for the flask.


----------



## KateL (Sep 29, 2020)

Gorgeous, Darlene!! You have the touch, for sure!!!


----------



## awesomei (Sep 30, 2020)

Very nice! I love the pastel colors. Here is one of mine. But, is using the standard red besseae.


----------



## southernbelle (Sep 30, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> This Hanne Popow was made with besseae flavum, which gives it a lighter pink color.
> 
> I am happy to have been able to take these from flask to bloom. They certainly took their time with over 2.5 years to mature. I will post a few of the others as the buds open.
> 
> ...


Really lovely color!!


----------



## southernbelle (Sep 30, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Here is another clone from the same flask. It is gorgeous in person.
> 
> View attachment 19601
> View attachment 19602


It’s gorgeous in the photo, too. Any of these for sale, I’d be interested in one like this.


----------



## SouthPark (Oct 1, 2020)

I'm a fan of Hanne Popow !!!!! I haven't got one yet though.


----------



## awesomei (Oct 1, 2020)

They tend to be climbers!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Oct 2, 2020)

Thanks all!



southernbelle said:


> It’s gorgeous in the photo, too. Any of these for sale, I’d be interested in one like this.


I am not sure how many I have left. If I have extras, I will keep you in mind. 



awesomei said:


> They tend to be climbers!


These have not started climbing... yet


----------



## KateL (Oct 2, 2020)

SouthPark said:


> I'm a fan of Hanne Popow !!!!! I haven't got one yet though.


A closely related primary hybrid, Phrag. Manzur la Aldea, is also very nice. I might even like it better as the ones I have bloomed out generally seem to have fuller petals and a rounder overall presentation. Chuck Acker had flasks of these a couple years ago, so I suspect that many on this site have them.


----------



## SouthPark (Oct 2, 2020)

KateL said:


> A closely related primary hybrid, Phrag. Manzur la Aldea, is also very nice. I might even like it better as the ones I have bloomed out generally seem to have fuller petals and a rounder overall presentation. Chuck Acker had flasks of these a couple years ago, so I suspect that many on this site have them.



Thanks KL! I just took a look online some photos a moment ago --- of that one you mentioned ...... they are beautiful indeed. I love the pinks. Definitely one to look out for too here. I'll note down this one! I'm currently growing a Grouville - hasn't yet flowered though, but it will ---- one of these days hehehe. I saw one at an orchid show, and thought it was so cute ...... that I just had to find one. Found one through some luck!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Oct 3, 2020)

Good call out Kate! I have a flask of Phrag. Manzur la Aldea (flavacolor). I am getting my first one in bloom. Can't wait!


----------



## southernbelle (Oct 3, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> This Hanne Popow was made with besseae flavum, which gives it a lighter pink color.
> 
> I am happy to have been able to take these from flask to bloom. They certainly took their time with over 2.5 years to mature. I will post a few of the others as the buds open.
> 
> ...


These are really lovely, Darlene.


----------



## southernbelle (Oct 3, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> 
> I am not sure how many I have left. If I have extras, I will keep you in mind.
> ...


Thanks Darlene, I really appreciate it.


----------



## JasonG (Oct 3, 2020)

KateL said:


> A closely related primary hybrid, Phrag. Manzur la Aldea, is also very nice. I might even like it better as the ones I have bloomed out generally seem to have fuller petals and a rounder overall presentation. Chuck Acker had flasks of these a couple years ago, so I suspect that many on this site have them.


 Chuck just posted a remake of these. New flasks available early next year.


----------

